# Thinking about going somewhere makes me freak out



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Prior to dp I would have this happen only when I was very sick. There are two instances that I recall having this happen and both were when I had the flu and had a very high fever. I had to be taken to the doctor one time and I remember being in the car and thinking about being at the doctor's office and I just started to panic and was terrified to be there. The next time I had the flu my fever was like 105 and I woke up with something very similar to dp. I couldn't feel my body. I stood up and it felt no different than laying down. I was terrified and thought about calling 911 but then I had this vision of all of the emergency peopel invading my house and freaked out and couldn't call them.

Well this has been happening to me again a lot in the past week and I'm not sick. I will think about going somewhere and have this vision of me being in that place and then I will feel terrified and will fight having to go. I was just thinking about maybe going to see my dad this weekend and I pictured myself being at his apartment and I was like "no, I couldn't possibly handle being there" and started to panic. Why is this happening? Do any of you get this?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> Prior to dp I would have this happen only when I was very sick. There are two instances that I recall having this happen and both were when I had the flu and had a very high fever. I had to be taken to the doctor one time and I remember being in the car and thinking about being at the doctor's office and I just started to panic and was terrified to be there. The next time I had the flu my fever was like 105 and I woke up with something very similar to dp. I couldn't feel my body. I stood up and it felt no different than laying down. I was terrified and thought about calling 911 but then I had this vision of all of the emergency peopel invading my house and freaked out and couldn't call them.
> 
> Well this has been happening to me again a lot in the past week and I'm not sick. I will think about going somewhere and have this vision of me being in that place and then I will feel terrified and will fight having to go. I was just thinking about maybe going to see my dad this weekend and I pictured myself being at his apartment and I was like "no, I couldn't possibly handle being there" and started to panic. Why is this happening? Do any of you get this?


This sounds like the start of agoraphobia. Honestly...if you keep avoiding stuff, I'm afraid the worse it'll get.

I know you mentioned that you ordered the book, ''Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder'' by Fugen Neziroglu. There is a section in the book called ''Experiential Avoidance''...or something like that. Look in the index and find what page it's on and see if it applies to your situation.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Im fighting with agoraphobia too.... At one time, I was so sick.. I just lay in bed with anxiety and severe depression... afraid of going to the doctor... afraid of going to the emergency room... Afraid of going to the emergency psych ward.

In the end I had to get a grip and my father drove me and my sister to the emergency psych. They wanted to admit me, but I really didnt want that, so they wrote to my doctor to prescribe me som antidepressant. The next day I rang my doctor up and he presribed paxil for me.

The next weeks were hard work. U need to do things u are afraid off. But babysteps.

In the beginning I was afraid to stand outside my frontdoor.... But with babysteps it helped.

I havent been to the doctor yet. That is still to scary... but I can go out and shop now, see my psycologist and go to the gym.

Im working on going to the doctor. I think it would help me (and maybe u too) if we called up our doctor and told them how afraid we are and we really like to try making it... Then some off the pressure has been taken off and maybe we can relax more...

So.. babystep... by start doing some of the things that u find scary... agoraphobia is a bitch...


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Isn't your dad abusive towards you?

It makes sense that you would freak out about being around him.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't think it's agoraphobia. I'm not afraid to leave my house in general terms. It will just be that sometimes I will think about going somewhere and have a vision of myself being there and then I freak out and don't want to do. But it's not a general fear of leaving my house and it doesn't happen for every circumstance.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I remember going through agoraphobia when I first started battling with dp....it was no fun and it was hard to deal with but just like I got through it....so can you. You have to face whatever you are scared to do. What helped me was talking on the phone to a friend as a slight distraction as well as having people I could be transparent with to go along with me. Also if you tell yourself that whatever you see is a lie and its not gonna happen that really helps. If you allow it to progress you will eventually be afraid to get out of bed...I almost got there...Do you have a support system?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tree_of_Life2001 said:


> I remember going through agoraphobia when I first started battling with dp....it was no fun and it was hard to deal with but just like I got through it....so can you. You have to face whatever you are scared to do. What helped me was talking on the phone to a friend as a slight distraction as well as having people I could be transparent with to go along with me. Also if you tell yourself that whatever you see is a lie and its not gonna happen that really helps. If you allow it to progress you will eventually be afraid to get out of bed...I almost got there...Do you have a support system?


No. I don't have a support system.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

No family or friends?? I am so sorry to hear that and I know that can be hard. When I tried to deal with it on my own it was at times unbearable. I am here whenever you want to chat....PM me!


----------

